
GEOS – GUI OS for the C-64 - bane
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9k5Xa2PpEg&feature=youtu.be
======
moioci
I tried this out back in the day and still remember how painful it was
listening to the floppy churn for 5 or 10 seconds every time I fired the
joystick at a screen element and thinking I could have typed a 2- or 3-letter
command and already be looking at my results. Nice POC, but very impractical.

------
WheelsAtLarge
I used GEOS it was amazing given the 64's resources. It's a shame it didn't
survive past the C-64. Windows and the Mac took it all.

~~~
bane
I had this at the time, but wasn't sure if there were more applications for
it?

Also, kind of impressed with the font design given the extremely limited
constraints.

